# brush hog PTO driveline question



## Lizer (Sep 12, 2015)

I have an old Ford 22-60 rotary mower. My grandpa and father used to farm with it to chop stocks in the corn field so I want to keep using it too. My dad lost half the PTO shaft so I want to get an entirely new driveline for it. The shaft coming out of the mower gear box is a 6 spline 1 1/8" shaft. I can't find any PTO drivelines with a 1 1/8" yoke at the mower side. 

Could I use a shaft adapter that increases the size from 1 1/8" to 1 3/8"? My only concern is I've read many times of those things literally crumbling apart during use.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Spline adapters tend to vibrate and knock out the universal joint nearest the adapter.

Six spline 1 1/8" yokes are available from the following:
22-1142 NEAPCO
35N180-21 TISCO

You will likely need to find the appropriate shaft then swap the yoke. Six States Distributors can make up a shaft in that configuration and they carry the yoke.

A Kubota dealer may still be able to get you a PTO drive line like you need, at one time they offered implements that used that configuration.

If I remember correctly the old Dearborn Ford mower required a 30 horsepower limit clutch on the mower end of the driveshaft. You will need that configuration or an appropriate shear pin or you will knock out the gearbox on the first stump or rock.


----------



## Lizer (Sep 12, 2015)

The problem with that is I'd actually need a clutch with a 1 1/8" 6-splined yoke on it which will probably be next to impossible to find.


----------



## Rock_knocker (Apr 12, 2017)

I think you'll have t get a shaft made up, which shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Cookieman (Jul 8, 2017)

Agri Supply may have what you need to get that part fixs up to use it.I was looking around their web site and I think I seen a adapter that will fit a 1 1/8 drive and make it a 1 3/8 drive to hook up to the newer drive lines.Or it may be the other way around..I would call them or look into their web site.And their the best place to buy parts by about half the price of other places. I hope this will help you get going with it.


----------



## Cookieman (Jul 8, 2017)

I need somebody to tell me if I can just put the PTO slip clutch just to the back of my tractor and not have to buy a slip clutch for other thing like a mower or tiller and thing like that. I have a one point brush hog that I got very cheap and made it to fit a three point setup..Work great for my 2 acres.But why do you have to put one on the rear of the driveline and not just hook it up to the back of your tractor's PTO drive shaft ? Agri has one with just the 1 3/8 six spline on both end to hook it up that way..Please I would like to know if anyone has done this or knows why tractors does not come this way to start with ? I have a LS 4040 2015 and look like they have thought of all the way to make it easy on the owner to use,But this is something that I can not believe that all I have read on so far, it has every thing like the slip clutch on the back end of the shaft.Which you would have to buy two of three instead of one..Thanks


----------



## Lizer (Sep 12, 2015)

Cookieman said:


> I need somebody to tell me if I can just put the PTO slip clutch just to the back of my tractor and not have to buy a slip clutch for other thing like a mower or tiller and thing like that. I have a one point brush hog that I got very cheap and made it to fit a three point setup..Work great for my 2 acres.But why do you have to put one on the rear of the driveline and not just hook it up to the back of your tractor's PTO drive shaft ? Agri has one with just the 1 3/8 six spline on both end to hook it up that way..Please I would like to know if anyone has done this or knows why tractors does not come this way to start with ? I have a LS 4040 2015 and look like they have thought of all the way to make it easy on the owner to use,But this is something that I can not believe that all I have read on so far, it has every thing like the slip clutch on the back end of the shaft.Which you would have to buy two of three instead of one..Thanks


The slip clutch needs to occur at the implement side because if you hit a rock or something, that's where the damage occurs first from the torque. This way it also protects the PTO shaft. If the slip clutch is on the tractor side, the damaging torque has to move through the implement gearbox, input shaft, and PTO shaft before it reaches the slip clutch at the tractor PTO.

Regarding your earlier reply, what I had done was buy an adapter and then a PTO shaft splined on both ends with a slip clutch on implement end, and my mower works fantastic now.


----------



## Cookieman (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Lizer..That sound great if the Slip clutch was under the brush hog like the blades are.But it is just at the end of the pto drive line shaft and that what I was asking why it has to be at the end of a drive shaft and not just at the front on the tractor side.I am very new at this and I hope you understand why I am thinking this way...lol seeing how everything is always fixed this way.It like you had said,Thanks again for the reply and glad you got your fixed up.


----------



## Lizer (Sep 12, 2015)

I just told you why...


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You don't need a slip-clutch, a shear bolt is fine. Keep the bolt tight though, use a locknut and don't use a grade 8 bolt. I wouldn't want a slip clutch on the tractor end, it's enough screwing around with the yoke, the grease and dirt, the safety shield, the mosquitoes, the cellphone ringing and the wife hollering from the house, to hook up without something else


----------



## Cookieman (Jul 8, 2017)

Thanks Deerhide for a reply also..The 4 footer brush hog has a round 1-3/8 shaft with a big bolt in it.This keeps worry because of this, 6 foot tiller was supposed to have a slip clutch in when I paid for everything.Even ask the delivery driver if it was on it and he look and said yes ,I have one with it.
I never had a tractor before, so I was thinking it was under the box with the driveline.Never seen what one look like was my big mistake.So after a couple of weeks playing with it,I figure I would try out the tiller that was still hook up to it.After 12 mins.into tilling with it..It hit a tree log under the ground that was about 6 inches round.It kill the motor running at 2300 rpm in 2nd gear of 16 gears, broke three and bend two tiller blazes. Call them up and the was thinking it was a shear pin also that broke.So ask me to take off the side cover and the biggest round shaft was broken into, 2" steel shaft broken and all the little keyways still in steel gear.So after about six months getting it fixs and back with slip clutch all is great with...lol So now you know why I am scary of hope a bolt will broke first..


----------



## Cookieman (Jul 8, 2017)

well I tried it without the slip clutch on it and thought 
I known where all the stumps was,but hit one and bend and spit the new drive shaft.
again no shear bolt or anything broke...now going to get a slip clutch and try to fix the brush hog back to use..live and learn the hard way once again...lol


----------



## Cookieman (Jul 8, 2017)

Lizer said:


> The slip clutch needs to occur at the implement side because if you hit a rock or something, that's where the damage occurs first from the torque. This way it also protects the PTO shaft. If the slip clutch is on the tractor side, the damaging torque has to move through the implement gearbox, input shaft, and PTO shaft before it reaches the slip clutch at the tractor PTO.
> 
> Regarding your earlier reply, what I had done was buy an adapter and then a PTO shaft splined on both ends with a slip clutch on implement end, and my mower works fantastic now.


I now know what you was trying to tell this hard head...lol It saves the drive drive from being bent or split open if you hit something..So I always learn the hard way..Just wanting to let you know now that you was right on the way you posted it,but I did not figure it out until I seen it happen..Going to go and buy a drive shaft pto with the slip clutch on the brush hog side,,I think I seen them for about 110.00 on the website.


----------

